# 2 charged with kidnapping pair of exotic dancers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By ROB MARGETTA, Standard-Times staff writer

NEW BEDFORD - Police arrested two men at the Days Inn at 500 Hathaway Road on Monday, charging them with snorting cocaine while they kept two Foxy Lady dancers trapped in their hotel bathroom. 
The two victims called police from the bathroom, saying they were held against their will and their captors had "a bunch of cocaine," court records said. 
Roy C. Gutfinski Jr., 26, and Jason L. Deprato, 26, both Maine residents, faced kidnapping and drug possession charges during their arraignments in New Bedford District Court yesterday. 
The men met the dancers at the Foxy Lady and asked them back to their hotel room, court records said. 
The victims told police they checked with the club bouncer to confirm that the men were "OK." But they became uncomfortable upon arriving at the hotel room and Mr. Deprato stripped to his underwear. Mr. Gutfinski removed his shirt but kept his pants on, records said. 
When the dancers tried to leave, Mr. Deprato told them, "You're not going anywhere." 
The two men began snorting cocaine and encouraging the women to do so, records said. The victims told police they refused, eventually locking themselves in the bathroom and making a 911 call. 
Officers who reported to the hotel room found a straw, which a police report said indicated cocaine use. They also discovered marijuana on the suspects and a bag of cocaine in their car. When questioned, Mr. Deprato responded, "I don't talk to cops." 
He faces one count each of kidnapping, assault and battery and unlawful possession of cocaine and marijuana. Mr. Gutfinski faces two counts of kidnapping and two counts of unlawful possession of Class B and D substances.

Contact Rob Margetta 
at [email protected]

Date of Publication: September 06, 2006 on Page A08


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I'm dumbfounded. One would think a stripper would make better decisions than that.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, at least they asked the bouncer first if the guys were okay to go 'home' with. :roll:


----------

